# Avatar 3D available to all Panasonic Viera purchasers



## browerjs

Good news... My copy will be hitting eBay immediately upon reciept











> Quote:
> Anyone who purchases a qualifying TV prior to December 1 will still be able to receive the movie through the Viera 3D TV Loyalty Program by mailing in a copy of the receipt with the disc request form which will be available at Panasonic.com starting December 1.


 http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._December/5689


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/19397230
> 
> 
> Good news... My copy will be hitting eBay immediately upon reciept



Not a bad idea. Watch it and sell it then buy a retail copy when it comes out.

I wonder how many people will buy a Viera just to get the movie?


----------



## hata28

oh yeah....sell it and download the ISO

I should have sell my HTTYD, if I didn't opened it.

And now I have the downloaded ISO copy too.


----------



## joels1010

ill just go the iso route...


----------



## jeffdom

how good is the quality on ISO? same as if you bought it? I am considering buying a blu-ray burner


----------



## EJ_is_now_in_3D

I wish Samsung was this kind enough to offer HTTYD or Shrek movies for those early adopters! (I don't like plasmas much so Panasonic is not my option) anyway we did have one I have the receipt and the little proof of purchase and got the 2 3D BDs COraline and IA3! You can say I am savvy! I wonder if I can turn it in!


----------



## EJ_is_now_in_3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19397904
> 
> 
> ill just go the iso route...



You are not alone as long as quality is good! Also I think if exclusives ended more hardware would sell! They are countering their own marketing! Samsung has 88% of the share can you believe it!?!


----------



## joels1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19398185
> 
> 
> how good is the quality on ISO? same as if you bought it? I am considering buying a blu-ray burner



An iso is an exact copy of a disc. I only recommend creating an iso if you have a copy of the disc though. Otherwise it would be considered illegal.


----------



## TheMarco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19398273
> 
> 
> An iso is an exact copy of a disc. I only recommend creating an iso if you have a copy of the disc though. Otherwise it would be considered illegal.



If you create a copy of a disc you own, then sell the disc you own but keep the copy it's just as illegal as using a downloaded ISO.


----------



## jtmcalpin

This is great news for us Panasonic owners but still sucks it has to be this way. It should be available for purchase to all.


----------



## EJ_is_now_in_3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtmcalpin* /forum/post/19398613
> 
> 
> This is great news for us Panasonic owners but still sucks it has to be this way. It should be available for purchase to all.



I know I have my receipt but now have a Sammy 9000 so I am eligible also have proof of purchase!


----------



## ThePrisoner

Receipt ready!


----------



## DualEdge

Thank you Panasonic!


----------



## steelers1

wonder if you need the upc code off the box of the tv? hope not.


----------



## Anthony1

You know, the whole exclusivity thing is going to come back to bite the arse of these movie studios. With Avatar being an exclusive like this, I can guarantee you that 3Dtv owners will hear about how you can get a "copy" of the 3D Blu Ray on Craigslist or something, and respectable citizens that normally would never consider getting an illegal copy, are going to get them in droves. I mean... how can you blame them? These 3Dtv's aren't exactly cheap. You pay all this money to get a 3dtv, 3d Blu Ray player, etc, etc, and then if you didn't choose a particular brand, you're unable to see the most wanted 3D movie of all.



Ebay prices will be insane, no doubt, but I also think you'll have alot of regular Joes getting the illegal version, which is just lost sales for 20th Century Fox. Still, Panasonic might have payed Fox so much that they just don't even care, lol.


----------



## Carl Jones

I don't understand concerns here? It looks to me Avatar 3D will be for sale December 1st. recent Panny owners get it for free, every one else will pay. I'm sure Sony, Samsung, et all may wind up doing something similar.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl Jones* /forum/post/19401485
> 
> 
> I don't understand concerns here? It looks to me Avatar 3D will be for sale December 1st. recent Panny owners get it for free, every one else will pay. I'm sure Sony, Samsung, et all may wind up doing something similar.




Where did you see this? Link?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl Jones* /forum/post/19401485
> 
> 
> I don't understand concerns here? It looks to me Avatar 3D will be for sale December 1st. recent Panny owners get it for free, every one else will pay. I'm sure Sony, Samsung, et all may wind up doing something similar.



It will be released December first, not for sale. Wont be for general retail sale till some unknown time in 2011.


----------



## teachsac

Great news.


S~


----------



## Lush78

I hope this offer is available to Canadian buyers... I bought 65" VT25 the week it landed in Canada... Panasonic would not honor their ice age/coraline bundle because I am in Canada... Lucky for me, my local dealer hooked me up with that bundle...


----------



## madturbosnake

i hope that all you have to do is send in the receipt as well and not the upc off the box, bought my 54vt25 last week.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madturbosnake* /forum/post/19404277
> 
> 
> i hope that all you have to do is send in the receipt as well and not the upc off the box, bought my 54vt25 last week.



You might consider registering your set at panasonic.com.


----------



## Anthony1

It will be interesting to see what hoops Panny 3Dtv owners will have to jump thru to prove that they are the legitimate owners of a VT20 or VT25 or whatever...



But, Panasonic owners should consider themselves blessed, and jump thru every necessary hurdle, because I'd have that puppy up on Ebay as a Buy It Now for $400.00 the second I'd received it in the mail. No joke. As much as I'd want to see it, I would take the Golden opportunity to cash in on that puppy. The $350 I'd clear (after ebay and paypal fees), would go towards the price I originally payed for the TV. Basically, just consider it as a delayed rebate. Sure, it would be very tempting to at least watch it a few times before throwing it on Ebay, but if you break that factory seal, your Ebay value will drop 40 percent. Especially with worldwide buyers. Some people just demand that things be factory sealed and untouched by your dirty American hands


----------



## tornadog

this is going to be interesting. Wonder how many people would be buy the tv just for the movie???


It looks like France will be getting this offer early, as early as Nov 1st, according to some rumors!!!!


----------



## advocate2

I paid $425 for the BDT 350 3D blu-ray player. Do you think there's any hope? I already registered at Panasonic, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19404796
> 
> 
> I paid $425 for the BDT 350 3D blu-ray player. Do you think there's any hope? I already registered at Panasonic, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Sonyxbr

This is amazing. Too rarely do companies "do the right thing" for early adopters. Even though I would not be angry if Panasonic did not include previous purchasers in this offer since I got what I paid for when I bought my TV, its still a very cool thing for them to do. We early adopters end up paying more for our stuff than people that wait. Its nice to get a little extra for taking a chance on something new.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19404796
> 
> 
> I paid $425 for the BDT 350 3D blu-ray player. Do you think there's any hope? I already registered at Panasonic, but I'm not going to hold my breath.



This is part of the Vierra loyalty program. You need to have bought one of the plasmas.


----------



## RxpSGR

I wonder if this will be new extended collectors version or the original standard release. Any way I will be happy to receive it.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Interesting company Panasonic . . .


First to offer a brand new PDP panel made for the display of 3D (which also benefits HD viewing)


First to offer a BD player that can deal with HDMI 1.3 receivers as far as HD audio


First to offer a BD player that outputs checkerboard 3D format


First to offer all of their buyers of their 3DTVs an exclusive and not just those buying within the exclusive time period.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19404558
> 
> 
> You might consider registering your set at panasonic.com.



This may not be a bad idea. Is the serial number only located on the back? I have my VT25 wall mounted. Could I access it through the service menu and/or user menu?


Thanks!


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/19406970
> 
> 
> This may not be a bad idea. Is the serial number only located on the back? I have my VT25 wall mounted. Could I access it through the service menu and/or user menu?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Look on the back of the bezel on the right side. Should be a little black stick-on tag with white letters.


----------



## tornadog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19406515
> 
> 
> Interesting company Panasonic . . .
> 
> 
> First to offer a brand new PDP panel made for the display of 3D (which also benefits HD viewing)
> 
> 
> First to offer a BD player that can deal with HDMI 1.3 receivers as far as HD audio
> 
> 
> First to offer a BD player that outputs checkerboard 3D format
> 
> 
> First to offer all of their buyers of their 3DTVs an exclusive and not just those buying within the exclusive time period.



I wish the fourth would have been


"first to offer the most wanted 3d movie to all consumers without exclusivity"


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tornadog* /forum/post/19407601
> 
> 
> I wish the fourth would have been
> 
> 
> "first to offer the most wanted 3d movie to all consumers without exclusivity"



That is not up to Panasonic. That decison was made by Fox. They could have rejected Panasonic's offer and released it to retail. Make sure you put the blame where it belongs.


----------



## jeffdom

I really hope Avatar is released in 1.78:1 or 1.85:1........ this movie needs all the screen space it can to give you the most immersion you can get.. Would be a shame if it was 2.35:1 ... I really am starting to hate anamorphic widescreen more and more since I got a 3D setup


----------



## tornadog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19407751
> 
> 
> That is not up to Panasonic. That decison was made by Fox. They could have rejected Panasonic's offer and released it to retail. Make sure you put the blame where it belongs.



that was a wish. Not blaming anybody? I am just happy its coming out...cause if its out there, it will be on the internet!!!


----------



## rdjam

I'm so there! It probably wouldn't have been released yet anyway, as they were not supposed to be releasing it unitl it had tons of features and extras, if I recall, according to a report earlier this year. I think they quoted James Cameron in that report.


I'm just happy there's ANY way to get it this soon! I can always pick up the fancier version later on.


----------



## Matthew1251

Dose any one now if uk get same date


----------



## TitusTroy

now if only Panasonic would include the updated 3D glasses with their sets...


----------



## DualEdge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19407827
> 
> 
> I really hope Avatar is released in 1.78:1 or 1.85:1........ this movie needs all the screen space it can to give you the most immersion you can get.. Would be a shame if it was 2.35:1 ... I really am starting to hate anamorphic widescreen more and more since I got a 3D setup



Highly doubt this will change since Cameron has spoken frequently about how he loves the way the movie looks in the 1.78:1 ratio. Feels that it is far more immersive, a thought that I think many would agree with him on.


----------



## jeffdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DualEdge* /forum/post/19408871
> 
> 
> Highly doubt this will change since Cameron has spoken frequently about how he loves the way the movie looks in the 1.78:1 ratio. Feels that it is far more immersive, a thought that I think many would agree with him on.



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19407311
> 
> 
> Look on the back of the bezel on the right side. Should be a little black stick-on tag with white letters.



Thanks! I was hoping I didn't have to take it off the wall mount.


----------



## Matthew1251

Avatar on 3d from 1/11/10 but no new on if old people can get a copy for free


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/19408867
> 
> 
> now if only Panasonic would include the updated 3D glasses with their sets...



2nd that, my only gripe is those crap things I have now.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/19410136
> 
> 
> 2nd that, my only gripe is those crap things I have now.



3rd!!! Those new glasses look way better!


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19406515
> 
> 
> Interesting company Panasonic . . .
> 
> 
> First to offer a brand new PDP panel made for the display of 3D (which also benefits HD viewing)
> 
> 
> First to offer a BD player that can deal with HDMI 1.3 receivers as far as HD audio
> 
> 
> First to offer a BD player that outputs checkerboard 3D format
> 
> 
> First to offer all of their buyers of their 3DTVs an exclusive and not just those buying within the exclusive time period.




Also first to come out with 3D Camcorders. A commercial version for $20,000 plus and a consumer version for less than $1,400.00.


It will be interesting though how long the wait will be to get one of the Avatar Blu-ray 3d discs under the mail in coupon program. The fine print on the Ice Age/Coraline give-away said something like 8 to 12 weeks. I suspect only those who purchase their TV's after December 1st and get the Bonus 3D Ultimate Pack with their TVs will have the Avatar 3D discs in hand by Christmas.







Also it is not all that clear from tenses used in the flyer whether those who buy their TVs between now and December 1st are the target group intended to benefit from the "loyalty" program though I can't imagine why they would call it a "loyalty" program if it did not apply to past purchasers as well. Also have to note that "will qualify to receive" is not saying "getting for free" as some have suggested.


----------



## advocate2

Over at bluray.com there are a couple posts stating that Avatar will also be available for buyers of the Panasonic bluray players in both France and Japan.


Why would buyers in those countries be getting the disk but buyers in the US not?


----------



## Matthew1251

Uk buyers not getting avater unless buy 1st nov to 31 jan so that me out got min in July


----------



## baltar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over at bluray.com there are a couple posts stating that Avatar will also be available for buyers of the Panasonic bluray players in both France and Japan.
> 
> 
> Why would buyers in those countries be getting the disk but buyers in the US not?



Well in Holland we get nothing, at least for now.


----------



## georgeorwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/19410235
> 
> 
> 3rd!!! Those new glasses look way better!



The new glasses are incredible. They are lighter and so much more comfortable than the original glasses. I can't even use the original ones anymore.


----------



## jmcdon7230

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
Interesting company Panasonic . . .


First to offer a brand new PDP panel made for the display of 3D (which also benefits HD viewing)


First to offer a BD player that can deal with HDMI 1.3 receivers as far as HD audio


First to offer a BD player that outputs checkerboard 3D format


First to offer all of their buyers of their 3DTVs an exclusive and not just those buying within the exclusive time period.
True, and this spreads good will. When a friend of mine recently asked me for a recommendation on a new plasma HDTV, I immediately told him "Panasonic".....as I am a disgruntled Samsung DLP 3D Ready owner.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

Quote:

Originally Posted by *georgeorwell* 
The new glasses are incredible. They are lighter and so much more comfortable than the original glasses. I can't even use the original ones anymore.
Ebay? And if yes if you pm the seller. Thanks!!


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19429424
> 
> 
> Over at bluray.com there are a couple posts stating that Avatar will also be available for buyers of the Panasonic bluray players in both France and Japan.
> 
> 
> Why would buyers in those countries be getting the disk but buyers in the US not?



If they do that for the U.S., I'll be buying my parents a Panny 3D BD player for Christmas, since they plan on getting a Mits 3D display sometime in December.


----------



## georgeorwell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* 
Ebay? And if yes if you pm the seller. Thanks!!
Here you go....got them in less than 5 days from order:

http://www.smartimports.net/products...D-Glasses.html


----------



## boltsfan21

I can only imagine how much Avatar 3D will be going for on Ebay......$400? $500?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boltsfan21* /forum/post/19437031
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how much Avatar 3D will be going for on Ebay......$400? $500?



There will be many more copies of Avatar available then any other exclusive. ALL people (in the USA) who purchased a Panny 3DTV are elligible to buy it from Panasonic.


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19437653
> 
> 
> There will be many more copies of Avatar available then any other exclusive. ALL people (in the USA) who purchased a Panny 3DTV are elligible to buy it from Panasonic.



Any idea if Canada will be included in that?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/19438379
> 
> 
> Any idea if Canada will be included in that?



No, nor the UK - I have no idea. Neither have been announced.


The special form required doesn't get posted to Panasonic.com until 12/1/10


This is the announcement for Panasonic UK. Notice there is nothing about a customer loyalty program mentioned:

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_G...846/index.html


----------



## DaGamePimp

I see that it is being reported that Avatar 3D is not working on standalone 3D BD players... wonder what's up there, sounds questionable to me.


Jason


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19439182
> 
> 
> I see that it is being reported that Avatar 3D is not working on standalone 3D BD players... wonder what's up there, sounds questionable to me.
> 
> 
> Jason



Just a guess but I am sure a firmware update is required to play this. Done on purpose so early pirated versions could not be played.


----------



## jeffdom

It has been reported that it plays in Panasonic 3DBD players, and PS3's. The others just don't have the newest firmware... So only time will tell when they will be able to play.

This will be the same when they hit Ebay in a few weeks. I bet many people will be upset when they pay $400+ for a copy of Avatar that wont play in their standalone player.


----------



## wiggo

If you pay hundreds of dollars for the disc, what's another few hundred for a Panasonic player or a PS3?


----------



## almostinsane

Played fine in my Panasonic BDT300 player.


----------



## joels1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19440644
> 
> 
> Played fine in my Panasonic BDT300 player.



Some Panasonic players seem to play it fine, others dont. I have the ps3 so hopefully I should be okay. Doesnt look like my samsung player will play it.


----------



## almostinsane

How many Panasonic players are there? I think there is only two models.


----------



## Jawad

Works fine on my PS3


----------



## jeffdom

Yea just 2..

300 and 350 im sure it works in both


----------



## joels1010

I was reading that some people have had issues playing them and others not in their panasonic players.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *almostinsane* 
how many panasonic players are there? I think there is only two models.
100, 300, 350


----------



## Zenjabil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *joels1010* 
I was reading that some people have had issues playing them and others not in their panasonic players.
Are these reliable reports of user experiences with copies of Avatar Blu-ray 3D already out there in the wild?


----------



## almostinsane

Yes


----------



## Zenjabil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Zenjabil* 
Are these reliable reports of user experiences with copies of Avatar Blu-ray 3D already out there in the wild?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *almostinsane* 
Yes
Any links/context?


----------



## joels1010

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Zenjabil* 
Any links/context?
Sorry, cannot provide links to these sites, that would get me in trouble with mods.


----------



## Ratty67

Do you need a blu-Ray burner to watch it on the ps3 or can u just use a flash drive or data


----------



## almostinsane

PS3 only supports Fat32 on drives, so no.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georgeorwell* /forum/post/19433083
> 
> 
> Here you go....got them in less than 5 days from order:
> 
> http://www.smartimports.net/products...D-Glasses.html



Looking into ordering large for myself and medium or even small for my wife. My wife has to use the head band on the current glasses, they are way to big for her face.


----------



## irmoballen

Holy hell this disc is the best looking 3d out there. Hands down, no question. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ju1ce

Are samsung players even at the latest firmware not working with this disc? ver.1017.2 is the most recent version (10/25) on samsung's site.


----------



## suki24

Movie has been released! Good luck finding the movie!


----------



## jeffdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ju1ce* /forum/post/19442971
> 
> 
> Are samsung players even at the latest firmware not working with this disc? ver.1017.2 is the most recent version (10/25) on samsung's site.



No Samsungs will work yet. They don't have the newest Codecs for this movie.


Most LG's and Pannys and PS3 works fine.


----------



## Nimo

Before I even attempted to play this I dialed in my BDT 300 to his settings.


Switch "Advance (isfccc)" to ON using the button.


Make the following settings using the button.

Set the "Viewing Mode" to "Professional 1"

Set the "Contrast" to "48."

Set the "Colour" to "33."


Make the following settings using the or button.

Move the scale of "R-Gain" 10 times to the right. (Press 10 times)

Move the scale of "G-Gain" 8 times to the left. (Press 8 times)

Move the scale of "R-Cutoff" 2 times to the right. (Press 2 times)

Move the scale of "B-Cutoff" 1 time to the right. (Press 1 time)


Make the following settings using the or buttons.

Move the scale of "R-Hue" 3 times to the right. (Press 3 times)

Move the scale of "G-Hue" 4 times to the left. (Press 4 times)

Move the scale of "R-Saturation" 3 times to the right. (Press 3 times)

Move the scale of "G-Saturation" 11 times to the right. (Press 11 times)

Move the scale of "B-Saturation" 8 times to the right. (Press 8 times)


Set "Gamma" to "2.4" using the button.


Use the button to switch "24p Smooth Film" to OFF.

Use the button to switch "3D 24p Film Display" to OFF.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimo* /forum/post/19445635
> 
> 
> Before I even attempted to play this I dialed in my BDT 300 to his settings.
> 
> 
> Switch "Advance (isfccc)" to ON using the button.
> 
> 
> Make the following settings using the button.
> 
> Set the "Viewing Mode" to "Professional 1"
> 
> Set the "Contrast" to "48."
> 
> Set the "Colour" to "33."
> 
> 
> Make the following settings using the or button.
> 
> Move the scale of "R-Gain" 10 times to the right. (Press 10 times)
> 
> Move the scale of "G-Gain" 8 times to the left. (Press 8 times)
> 
> Move the scale of "R-Cutoff" 2 times to the right. (Press 2 times)
> 
> Move the scale of "B-Cutoff" 1 time to the right. (Press 1 time)
> 
> 
> Make the following settings using the or buttons.
> 
> Move the scale of "R-Hue" 3 times to the right. (Press 3 times)
> 
> Move the scale of "G-Hue" 4 times to the left. (Press 4 times)
> 
> Move the scale of "R-Saturation" 3 times to the right. (Press 3 times)
> 
> Move the scale of "G-Saturation" 11 times to the right. (Press 11 times)
> 
> Move the scale of "B-Saturation" 8 times to the right. (Press 8 times)
> 
> 
> Set "Gamma" to "2.4" using the button.
> 
> 
> Use the button to switch "24p Smooth Film" to OFF.
> 
> Use the button to switch "3D 24p Film Display" to OFF.



Where did you see these as his settings?

And I would assume this would be the same for the 350?


----------



## stevenc64

Anyone else besides me think there are going to be quite a few Panasonic 3d TVs

purchased and returned?


Not saying I endorse it, but given the exclusiveness insanity I hope it bites Panasonic in the @#$


----------



## almostinsane

I'd say there's a greater run on Panasonic BD players and Ps3's.


----------



## zanzibar68

Avatar plays with Sony bluray's players?I have bdp s770...


----------



## Nimo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/19445773
> 
> 
> Where did you see these as his settings?
> 
> And I would assume this would be the same for the 350?



All of the info for James Cameron's preferred settings can be found here. BDT 300/350 are the same internally minus the DLNA.


----------



## rboster

Reminder that discussion of illegal downloading of copyright software/movies and talk of bootlegs is against AVS forum rules. We've already had a number of members receive infractions and suspensions for such discussion.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nimo* 
All of the info for James Cameron's preferred settings can be found here. BDT 300/350 are the same internally minus the DLNA.
Thanks, but USA is not a choice.


----------



## Nimo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* 
Thanks, but USA is not a choice.
Well regardless of the country it's still the same, I finally watched it on my BDT300 I couldn't hold out any longer. I was waiting for the BD 3D version to be official from Panny. So I finally popped in my 2D version using James's settings. Then I decided to watch it in 2D/3D conversion using PowerDVD although it's more of novelty than FX.










The USA site has a count down counter going until release day, I for one will be sending in my proof of purchase.


----------



## Wellywell

Anyone interested in this really needs to read the promotion requirements since according to what's listed you still need to spend another 98.00 on top of what you spent on the tv to secure your avatar home theater promotional pack. That's crazy how is this free then? They really want to make sure the EBay price is set way high come this holiday season.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/19447941
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in this really needs to read the promotion requirements since according to what's listed you still need to spend another 98.00 on top of what you spent on the tv to secure your avatar home theater promotional pack. That's crazy how is this free then? They really want to make sure the EBay price is set way high come this holiday season.



Do you have a link for that info?


----------



## Nimo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/19447941
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in this really needs to read the promotion requirements since according to what's listed you still need to spend another 98.00 on top of what you spent on the tv to secure your avatar home theater promotional pack. That's crazy how is this free then? They really want to make sure the EBay price is set way high come this holiday season.



I see your point if your buying a new TV after 12/01 it seems people are kind of being forced into the starter kit to get the movie. I wonder if they can qualify for the one disc deal if they decide to pass on the starter kit, especially if it's the older glasses. Now if you get the two new pairs and the movie then it becomes a smoking deal.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Did anyone notice the promo for Avatar on Panasonic's site says select Panasonic Viera 3D owners, past, present, future will have a chance to claim a free copy of Avatar 3D. I own a VT25 and have my receipt. After reading though it looks like there might be a twist. What does 'select' mean? Is it going to be a drawing?


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/19450373
> 
> 
> What does 'select' mean?



Reminds me of a scene from Deadwood with a discussion regarding the meaning of "mitigating".


I guess we'll find out on 12/1/10.


----------



## ThePrisoner

^^^ LOL! I loved that series. That meeting must have had Al Swearengen involved!


----------



## Wellywell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that info?



I tried looking for it today and so far I can't find the link, regardless I did read that. So far all the promos I saw today made no mention of it. If I find the link I will post.


----------



## ggreenw

Just watched this today on my PN58C8000 and it was amazing. I had two friends over to watch it and they were blown away. Absolutely no thieving whatsoever (which I'm starting to think is more content-related than hardware-related). Unfortunately it's the first time in the months that I've had the tv that I actually enjoyed a full-length 3D movie beyond the, "oh, wow, that's cool... NEXT!" reaction. Hopefully we will be seeing more content with this kind of quality.


----------



## ju1ce

what player did you use?


----------



## rsoares28

For Canadian VT25 owners - just spoke to a rep at Panasonic Canada and she said in December the .ca site will be updated with canada's promo, but so far they have no idea what it will be.


Canada


----------



## PaulGo

Avatar will be exclusively available with Panasonic tellies until February 2012. If you do score one, you will be able to lend it to your friends as the disc will work on other brands' Blu-ray players.


Read more: http://crave.cnet.co.uk/televisions/...#ixzz14o9Tecxw


----------



## BlackShark

I love the title of that article.

Avatar costs a few thousands, but you get a free TV with it


----------



## NorthJersey

so much for James Cameron supporting the 3D movement... exclusive until 2012! really ? :-(


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/19460705
> 
> 
> so much for James Cameron supporting the 3D movement... exclusive until 2012! really ? :-(



You can blame Fox and not Cameron.


His "3D movement" is at the cinema and not necessarily in the home.


----------



## TonyDP

Exclusive or not, Panasonic is dreaming if they think the average moviegoer will pay a premium for their 3DTV just so they can see Avatar, when that Samsung sitting right next to it looks just as good and is giving away 3 free movies.


If Cameron was serious about getting his movie to as many 3D TVs as he had said on numerous occasions he would have used his influence to remove or at least reduce the exclusivity component.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19461125
> 
> 
> Exclusive or not, Panasonic is dreaming if they think the average moviegoer will pay a premium for their 3DTV just so they can see Avatar, when that Samsung sitting right next to it looks just as good and is giving away 3 free movies.
> 
> 
> If Cameron was serious about getting his movie to as many 3D TVs as he had said on numerous occasions he would have used his influence to remove or at least reduce the exclusivity component.



Panasonic has received many accolades for their 3DTVs. And you are going to buy glasses aren't you? Well (2) 3D BDs come in the starter kit.


----------



## chicodang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsoares28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Canadian VT25 owners - just spoke to a rep at Panasonic Canada and she said in December the .ca site will be updated with canada's promo, but so far they have no idea what it will be.
> 
> 
> Canada



I asked the panasonic support in Canada and they told me the opposite. They said that this promo is only for the US


Regards,

Dan


----------



## icemanjs

The promotion is avaiable in Canada as well is what a panasonic rep told me in person and another over the phone


----------



## Toe

Holy ****! 2012!


----------



## advocate2

As much as I want Avatar 3D, a 60 to 90 day exclusivity doesn't seen too outrageous to me. Does anyone think that they won't buy it when it goes on general release because they had to wait an extra two months? I bought a Pani BDT 350 at list price and it doesn't bother me that much that I have to wait.


----------



## almostinsane

60 to 90 days? Try 18 months.


----------



## advocate2

Holy s----!!!!! I misread and thought 2011. Did I mess up. Everyone is right. This is terrible.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Quote:

Originally Posted by *advocate2* 
Holy s----!!!!! I misread and thought 2011. Did I mess up. Everyone is right. This is terrible.
Not unless you already own or plan to own a Panasonic 3D HDTV.


----------



## ggreenw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ju1ce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what player did you use?



ps3


----------



## Toe

I assume there is a chance that article is not correct? Everything else I have seen points to June 2011 as far as when the exclusive contract is up.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19465534
> 
> 
> I assume there is a chance that article is not correct? Everything else I have seen points to June 2011 as far as when the exclusive contract is up.



Anything is possible but can you point to any specifics to support the June 2011 date (I hope you are correct)?


----------



## icemanjs

Panasonic 3D Unfortunately we have a limited number of films, estimated after the projected sales during the promotion period. Therefore we can not meet all of you who purchased a 3D product before the 1st November. If it turns out that we have films left after the promotional period, we will obviously look at how we can distribute them to our loyal customers.



from panasonic themselves


----------



## TonyDP

When checking out 3D TV prices today I noticed a $1000 difference between Samsung and Panasonic on similarly sized and spec'd TVs (50", plasma, 1080p). I don't think too many people will want to fork over an extra $1000 just so they can get a free copy of Avatar.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19468113
> 
> 
> I don't think too many people will want to fork over an extra $1000 just so they can get a free copy of Avatar.



Completely O.T. But... all you have to do is look at the 2 displays close up to see where the money goes. Some people think the build quality is worth $$.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/19465648
> 
> 
> Anything is possible but can you point to any specifics to support the June 2011 date (I hope you are correct)?



I have seen it in a couple places one of them being this thread.........


http://forum.blu-ray.com/3d-blu-ray-...3d-titles.html 


Of course this might not be reliable either







I hope it is though obviously.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19468184
> 
> 
> I have seen it in a couple places one of them being this thread.........
> 
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/3d-blu-ray-...3d-titles.html
> 
> 
> Of course this might not be reliable either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it is though obviously.



That was posted two months ago - Jeff Kleist who has industry connection (who is also on that site) stated this week the Avatar 3D will not be available for sale until 2012 to the general public. So unless Panasonic changes its contract with Fox the general public will have to wait till 2012.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/19468211
> 
> 
> That was posted two months ago - Jeff Kleist who has industry connection (who is also on that site) stated this week the Avatar 3D will not be available for sale until 2012 to the general public. So unless Panasonic changes its contract with Fox the general public will have to wait till 2012.




Bummer, but thanks for the info


----------



## willydelfango

Hello... I am looking for the mail in rebate for the free Panasonic 3d Essential Pack for anyone who already purchased a 3D TV. Can someone please let me know where I can find it?


----------



## stumlad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/19468211
> 
> 
> That was posted two months ago - Jeff Kleist who has industry connection (who is also on that site) stated this week the Avatar 3D will not be available for sale until 2012 to the general public. So unless Panasonic changes its contract with Fox the general public will have to wait till 2012.



That is really stupid... The whole exclusive content annoys customers... as others have pointed out.


Is it possible they release a different version of Avatar 3D. Like will the panny one be barebones? If they were to release the extended edition, the panny version could still be 'exclusive". It's kind of like how we could watch Netflix on the PS3, but it required a disc for a year. I guess it all depends what's stated in that contract... Either way, this is a big blow to 3D IMO


----------



## jeffdom

To top off the avatar exclusivity, the disks that are being released next month have extra layers of encryption to make sure they only play in Panasonic Players. Now we know already that they will play in PS3's and some LG players too... but No Samsung or Sony Blu-Ray players.. So I hope people are aware of this if you plan on buying a copy on Ebay.


Hopefully Samgsung and Sony will get the hint and release firmware updates, but at this point we dont know.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumlad* /forum/post/19470405
> 
> 
> That is really stupid... The whole exclusive content annoys customers... as others have pointed out.
> 
> 
> Is it possible they release a different version of Avatar 3D. Like will the panny one be barebones? If they were to release the extended edition, the panny version could still be 'exclusive". It's kind of like how we could watch Netflix on the PS3, but it required a disc for a year. I guess it all depends what's stated in that contract... Either way, this is a big blow to 3D IMO



Why would they? Panasonic is paying them way more money for the exclusive Avatar release than they would ever make selling the disc at retail. That's the reason for all these exclusives - it's the only way the studios can make a profit. The installed base is just way to small right now. Don't expect Avatar at retail for well over a year.


----------



## GregK

If this has already been posted somewhere on the forum, my apologies, but Panasonic has listed Jim Cameron's preferred VIERA display settings for viewing AVATAR:

http://panasonic.net/avc/viera/eu2010/avatar/index.html


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregK* /forum/post/19471188
> 
> 
> If this has already been posted somewhere on the forum, my apologies, but Panasonic has listed Jim Cameron's preferred VIERA display settings for viewing AVATAR:
> 
> http://panasonic.net/avc/viera/eu2010/avatar/index.html



Those settings appear to be specific to EU model Viera sets. Not that it matters since Cameron doesn't have a clue what settings might be appropriate for anyone's TV.


----------



## almostinsane

Without exclusives, we'd have 3 titles available at retail - all Sony titles since they are the only manufacturer that also has a studio.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19471133
> 
> 
> Why would they? Panasonic is paying them way more money for the exclusive Avatar release than they would ever make selling the disc at retail. That's the reason for all these exclusives - it's the only way the studios can make a profit. The installed base is just way to small right now. Don't expect Avatar at retail for well over a year.



So how come there were thousands of BD and HD-DVD discs available when the installed base was no more than the 3D base is now?


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19472066
> 
> 
> So how come there were thousands of BD and HD-DVD discs available when the installed base was no more than the 3D base is now?



The movie studios were paid 100's of millions of dollars for exclusivity. Just research the BD vs HDDVD fiasco. And there were not thousands of movies available 6 months after launch.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19472066
> 
> 
> So how come there were thousands of BD and HD-DVD discs available when the installed base was no more than the 3D base is now?



Apples and oranges comparison. During it's 1st year, BD (and HD-DVD) was heavily subsidized by the hardware makers and 100's of millions of $ was lost (invested) to sell the HD format. It can also be argued that BECAUSE of the recent investments in BD content and hardware, 3D is too soon to be accepted. A big part of the acceptance of BD by the studios and content providers was the new DRM being provided, region protections, etc. 3D offers nothing new in that regard. Bottom line: there's almost no incentive at this time for studios to jump on the BD-3D bandwagon. Besides which, the potential catalog for 3D titles is extremely small. At best, if anything and everything that COULD be released WAS released we'd still be looking at small numbers of titles, maybe a couple dozen? 90% of those have already been released on BD in 2D, so how many would get sold?


The success of BD-3D is by no means certain. It will hinge on new releases, not catalog titles, and combo releases with both 2D and 3D included.


----------



## almostinsane

I think 3D will be relegated to a niche forever. Like you said, there's a small # of titles available and not much incentive for studio to push them out.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19472066
> 
> 
> So how come there were thousands of BD and HD-DVD discs available when the installed base was no more than the 3D base is now?



HDTV first arrived in Q4 1997. HDM arrived in June 2006.


And HDTV adoption by 2006 was way more than 3DTV adoption is today:

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/product...ble-hdtv_x.htm


----------



## PaulGo

*“Avatar” Blu-ray 3D details*


Posted by admin on November 10, 2010


Even though a Blu-ray 3D version of “Avatar” is already available with the purchase of Panasonic 3D products in Europe and is expected to be introduced the same way in the U.S. on Dec. 1, that version does not offer any of the 16-minutes of added scenes or hours of bonus features being introduced in the three-disc “AvatarExtended Collector’s Edition” hitting stores Tuesday (Nov. 16).


All 16-minutes of new scenes will be presented in 3D along with some behind-the-scenes and bonus footage shot in 3D on a future Blu-ray 3D for general retail release, but only when the market grows big enough to justify it, “Avatar” producer Jon Landau told HollywoodInHiDef.com in a phone interview today (Nov. 10). Panasonic is believed to have paid for an unusually long 1-year exclusive window for the “Avatar” theatrical version on Blu-ray 3D.



Full article at:

http://hollywoodinhidef.com/2010/11/...ay-3d-details/ 


and one other article:

http://hollywoodinhidef.com/2010/11/...ar-3d-blu-ray/


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/19475986
> 
> 
> Panasonic is believed to have paid for an unusually long 1-year exclusive window for the “Avatar” theatrical version on Blu-ray 3D.



Still no confirmation, just speculation. Apparently secrecy is part of the exclusive deal.


----------



## Matthew1251

Got my tv in July told that will not get a copy becos in uk only tv in nov to dec will get one but final Wiv sending lot of e mail to panasonic I got copy on the way to me as gesture of good will


----------



## Steve P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19472268
> 
> 
> Besides which, the potential catalog for 3D titles is extremely small. At best, if anything and everything that COULD be released WAS released we'd still be looking at small numbers of titles, maybe a couple dozen? 90% of those have already been released on BD in 2D, so how many would get sold?
> 
> 
> The success of BD-3D is by no means certain. It will hinge on new releases, not catalog titles, and combo releases with both 2D and 3D included.



If all 3-D movies ever made were on the market, we'd have hundreds of titles available.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19503966
> 
> 
> If all 3-D movies ever made were on the market, we'd have hundreds of titles available.


 http://www.3dmovielist.com/list.html 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_3-D_films


----------



## bandit7319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icemanjs* /forum/post/19467822
> 
> 
> Panasonic 3D Unfortunately we have a limited number of films, estimated after the projected sales during the promotion period. Therefore we can not meet all of you who purchased a 3D product before the 1st November. If it turns out that we have films left after the promotional period, we will obviously look at how we can distribute them to our loyal customers.
> 
> 
> 
> from panasonic themselves



That's ridiculous. Not only is the exclusive deal way too long, they're not even able to make good on their promise to reward "loyalty" pre-12/1 until an unknown date.


Pathetic.


----------



## wired1

I'm not going to lie and say I don't want Avatar. Of course I do. But not for any inflated, silly price.


It was a movie I thought was OK at best, with amazing visuals. SO once I watch it, it's likely to be a once-in-a-never viewed disc.


So for me, until it's $49.99 or less, I could care less.


To pay $500 for ANY movie, it would have to be the ONLY way to get it... FOREVER. And then it would need to be an all time favorite. Like The Dark Knight...


----------



## lmz00

Do they not come sealed, or is it just that the only ones on eBay thus far are used?


----------



## joels1010

That is an insane amount of money for a 3d movie...and people are paying for it.


----------



## Matthew1251

Jest hard an e mail saying my copy as been ship today uk panasonic


----------



## DenisG

Quote:

Originally Posted by *joels1010* 
That is an insane amount of money for a 3d movie...and people are paying for it.
and the sad part is, we all knew this was going to happen.


Can't say I wouldn't do the same thing if I got a free copy.


----------



## joels1010

well i am glad i already have my copy then.


----------



## rdgrimes

FWIW, I've seen the new Panasonic 3D demo disc that has about 10 min of footage from Avatar in 3D. A pretty good representation of what's to be expected from the movie disc. It's pretty but I wouldn't spend much money on the movie disc unless I was really in love with the movie anyhow. IOW it's not "special 3D" or unusual in any respect other that it's Avatar.


----------



## Matthew1251

Jest to let ever one know that I'm not going to be cashing in on my copy as got few m8 Wiv 3d tv so rent it out to them


----------



## Mr Ian B

Just returned my Sammy 7000 bundle to wait for December 1st and buy a panny with Avatar. To me, this movie is a classic just like all the othe James Cameron movies.


Ian B


----------



## boltsfan21

Out of curiosity, since Panasonic paid for the exclusive rights to the 3D theatrical version, does that mean Avatar could actually be released before the year is up since the general release version will include the 16 minutes of additional scenes?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boltsfan21* /forum/post/19517484
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, since Panasonic paid for the exclusive rights to the 3D theatrical version, does that mean Avatar could actually be released before the year is up since the general release version will include the 16 minutes of additional scenes?


*Avatar Blu-ray 3D Details*

http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boltsfan21* /forum/post/19517484
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, since Panasonic paid for the exclusive rights to the 3D theatrical version, does that mean Avatar could actually be released before the year is up since the general release version will include the 16 minutes of additional scenes?



That would be cool..........can anyone comment on this?


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19517652
> 
> *Avatar Blu-ray 3D Details*
> 
> http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59



That should say 'lack of details'. There isn't any info in the article.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19518489
> 
> 
> That would be cool..........can anyone comment on this?



Why release it now when there's no market for it. If they wait a few years then the # of 3D TV's in homes will be a lot higher.


----------



## dvdmike007

I love the huge panasonic logo in the extended cut. The new scifi Pan-Am logo?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19518696
> 
> 
> Why release it now when there's no market for it. If they wait a few years then the # of 3D TV's in homes will be a lot higher.



I agree and it makes sense............still wondering if they could release it before this exclusive deal was up if it was the extended 3d version.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Panasonic 'Ultimate Pack' with Avatar 3D Blu-ray spotted at Best Buy*



> Quote:
> If you've been waiting for Panasonic's exclusive pack in of the 3D version of Avatar to bite on a new TV, your time is just about here as Mr. Blurrycam spotted these bundle packs of Avatar on Blu-ray 3D and two pairs of glasses arriving at a local Best Buy yesterday. No word if they're on hold for December 1, but we figure even if you're trying to haggle a salesman down on the price of a new VT25 plasma, it could be a worthwhile bargaining chip anyway.
> 
> 
> Update: We've got a couple more pictures for you, while our tipster mentions the street date is still marked as December 1, the glasses in the pack are of the new USB-rechargeable variety.


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/20/pa...otted-at-best/ 



> Quote:
> Panasonic's "Avatar" 3-D promotion launches Dec. 1. Buy any size Panasonic (plasma) Viera 3-D TV and receive "Avatar" in 3-D and two pairs of 3-D glasses


 http://www.today3d.com/


----------



## dburckh

So, this popped into my devious little mind. Well I already own an LG 3D TV and I don't need 2 3D TVs, but if I "bought" a Pansonic 3D for a week (and didn't ever open the TV Box, just the glasses), then returned it...


Anybody know the cheapest Panasonic you can buy?


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icemanjs* /forum/post/19467822
> 
> 
> Panasonic 3D Unfortunately we have a limited number of films, estimated after the projected sales during the promotion period. Therefore we can not meet all of you who purchased a 3D product before the 1st November. If it turns out that we have films left after the promotional period, we will obviously look at how we can distribute them to our loyal customers.
> 
> 
> 
> from panasonic themselves



Guys, uh, what's this about?


----------



## almostinsane

Buy a Panny TV after December 1st get Avatar, bought one before you probably don't get Avatar.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19522734
> 
> 
> Buy a Panny TV after December 1st get Avatar, bought one before you probably don't get Avatar.



That is F&%[email protected] up! If I recently purchased a Panny TV, I would be flipping out about this!


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19521465
> 
> *Panasonic 'Ultimate Pack' with Avatar 3D Blu-ray spotted at Best Buy*
> 
> 
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/20/pa...otted-at-best/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.today3d.com/



I just pick up this 3D Pack from Best Buy for 399. I know I am crazy for paying this but I have to say the new rechargeable glasses are so much more comfortable than the original one the tv came with. Will watch it later tonight


----------



## lmz00

Quote:

Originally Posted by *akadennis* 
I just pick up this 3D Pack from Best Buy for 399. I know I am crazy for paying this but I have to say the new rechargeable glasses are so much more comfortable than the original one the tv came with. Will watch it later tonight
Which Best Buy in NYC was this? Were they selling them separately, or only with a Panasonic TV?


----------



## Matthew1251

As any one watch avatar in 3d yet was it gd


----------



## akadennis

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lmz00* 
Which Best Buy in NYC was this? Were they selling them separately, or only with a Panasonic TV?
i bought it in Staten Island. It was blind luck that I found it locked up with all the other kit's and 3d glasses. I only saw one in there. I bought my TV back in July


----------



## nickoakdl

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Matthew1251*
As any one watch avatar in 3d yet was it gd
Huh?


----------



## Matthew1251

Sorry as any one seen avatar on 3d tv yet panasonic are giving it to me as a gesture of good will


----------



## lmz00

So, will anyone be able to just walk in on 12/1 and buy the kits (or order them online) separately for $399?


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19524804
> 
> 
> So, will anyone be able to just walk in on 12/1 and buy the kits (or order them online) separately for $399?



Pretty sure yes.


----------



## rdgrimes

I have a hunch that once these kits and "free" discs hit the streets there will be plenty of Avatar discs on eBay and dropping prices. I'm betting it will be cheaper to buy the disc than to buy the kits.


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19525110
> 
> 
> I have a hunch that once these kits and "free" discs hit the streets there will be plenty of Avatar discs on eBay and dropping prices. I'm betting it will be cheaper to buy the disc than to buy the kits.



Either that, or the kits will be hard to come by, and there will be a ton of Panasonic glasses popping up on eBay.


----------



## buffalobigj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matthew1251* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry as any one seen avatar on 3d tv yet panasonic are giving it to me as a gesture of good will



I watched it on my 73" mits and it was amazing. In fact I think it was even better then in the theater!


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buffalobigj* /forum/post/19525779
> 
> 
> I watched it on my 73" mits and it was amazing. In fact I think it was even better then in the theater!



Agree, really blows every other 3D blu ray away so far.


----------



## almostinsane

+1 Way better than the theater. It looks amazing at home.


----------



## Matthew1251

I can't wait to see it hope it come bk soon


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dburckh* /forum/post/19521922
> 
> 
> So, this popped into my devious little mind. Well I already own an LG 3D TV and I don't need 2 3D TVs, but if I "bought" a Pansonic 3D for a week (and didn't ever open the TV Box, just the glasses), then returned it...
> 
> 
> Anybody know the cheapest Panasonic you can buy?



Good thinking, you could do that. Don't think you need to car about the price of the TV if you are going to charge it to a credit card and return it within 30 days.


I think the original 3D TV is now selling for $1799.00 at Best Buy.


----------



## bandit7319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dburckh* /forum/post/19521922
> 
> 
> So, this popped into my devious little mind. Well I already own an LG 3D TV and I don't need 2 3D TVs, but if I "bought" a Pansonic 3D for a week (and didn't ever open the TV Box, just the glasses), then returned it...
> 
> 
> Anybody know the cheapest Panasonic you can buy?



I like your thinking, sounds like something I would do lol. I've done it in the past. But I could see that being a problem this time, since the pack is included free with the TV, I could see them making you either return the kit too or paying full price for the kit


----------



## wired1

Silly questions...


I have read (and please confirm) that it will only play on a PS3 or Panasonic BD player? Not on my Sammy 6900 BD player.


ALSO,


If I play it on the PS3, will I lose any sound quality?


If anyone has answers, please advise!


As for the price, I am inclined to think that just after the holidays, the kits will be $249 at many places just like the previous kits dropped in price, and this will allow for pickup on Ebay for a semi-resonable price.


Patience, my friends


----------



## Neceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/19527431
> 
> 
> Silly questions...
> 
> 
> I have read (and please confirm) that it will only play on a PS3 or Panasonic BD player? Not on my Sammy 6900 BD player.
> 
> 
> ALSO,
> 
> 
> If I play it on the PS3, will I lose any sound quality?
> 
> 
> If anyone has answers, please advise!
> 
> 
> As for the price, I am inclined to think that just after the holidays, the kits will be $249 at many places just like the previous kits dropped in price, and this will allow for pickup on Ebay for a semi-resonable price.
> 
> 
> Patience, my friends



The PS3 while playing 3d will not send out lossless audio, that is the downside of it.


----------



## timextp

Can someone who owns the kit tell me what size the glasses are in the new kit with the Avatar 3D disc?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ejyount

I had the same question about the size on the glasses.


Also wondering what might be meant by "consumers may get a bonus 3d pack..." The way it reads, it sounds like it may not be a deal for every 3D TV model. Just curious becuase I know the 65" VT25 has been left out on some other package deals before and that's the one I'm interested in.


----------



## timextp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19525110
> 
> 
> I have a hunch that once these kits and "free" discs hit the streets there will be plenty of Avatar discs on eBay and dropping prices. I'm betting it will be cheaper to buy the disc than to buy the kits.



The disc is not really "free", is it? The rechargeable glasses are being sold for $150 each, so a $399 kit prices the Avatar 3D disc at $100. That in itself is an insane price.


----------



## veroviper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19523069
> 
> 
> That is F&%[email protected] up! If I recently purchased a Panny TV, I would be flipping out about this!



Where are you guys getting this info from? Link please? I've searched all over the place and have yet to find a statement from Panasonic suggesting the loyalty program will not be honored.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veroviper* /forum/post/19530202
> 
> 
> Where are you guys getting this info from? Link please? I've searched all over the place and have yet to find a statement from Panasonic suggesting the loyalty program will not be honored.



From Panasonic: "select Vierra 3D TV owners, past present and future". That can mean anything, and frankly I think Panasonic is making this up as they go along.


----------



## Matthew1251

Phone panasonic few time Wiv no luck e mail them to and after week thay panasonic are giving it to me as a gesture of good will so try that if I was u


----------



## veroviper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19530492
> 
> 
> From Panasonic: "select Vierra 3D TV owners, past present and future". That can mean anything, and frankly I think Panasonic is making this up as they go along.




Where did you see this? I've looked all over for word from Panasonic. All I've seen are posts on message boards, nothing directly from Panasonic though. If true I'll be kind of pissed. I just bought the 58" VT25 a couple weeks ago in part b/c I heard about getting Avatar through the loyalty program.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veroviper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see this? I've looked all over for word from Panasonic. All I've seen are posts on message boards, nothing directly from Panasonic though. If true I'll be kind of pissed. I just bought the 58" VT25 a couple weeks ago in part b/c I heard about getting Avatar through the loyalty program.



It is on Panasonic's website. We will all know on December 1st.


----------



## Nimo

I just got off the phone with the N. American sales dept, I can confirm anybody the that purchased the VT prior to Dec 1st will get the movie in the USA. She said a sales receipt is all you need to submit.


----------



## veroviper

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nimo* 
I just got off the phone with the N. American sales dept, I can confirm anybody the that purchased the VT prior to Dec 1st will get the movie in the USA. She said a sales receipt is all you need to submit.
Awesome, thank you. All I was seeing was a few guys posting "rumors" supposedly from Panasonic with no link or real source to back it up. I was just on Panasonic's website and there was definitely nothing regarding customers not getting copies of Avatar.


----------



## bontrager

Just talked to Panasonic @1-877-958-4372.


They claim that they do NOT have any info regarding Avatar 3D for purchasers of their 3D TV's prior to the new December 1 claim. They suggested that I call back after Dec. 1 for more details.


----------



## Alexx1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *timextp* 
The disc is not really "free", is it? The rechargeable glasses are being sold for $150 each, so a $399 kit prices the Avatar 3D disc at $100. That in itself is an insane price.
Better to spend $399 than $2500 + for an overly priced Panasonic 3D TV.

I personally have a Sony Bravia 3D TV which in my opinion is better than a panasonic.

Both quality and price.


So by spending $399 I'll still be ahead of the game by hundreds of dollars.










Sony Rocks!


----------



## Nimo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bontrager* 
Just talked to Panasonic @1-877-958-4372.


They claim that they do NOT have any info regarding Avatar 3D for purchasers of their 3D TV's prior to the new December 1 claim. They suggested that I call back after Dec. 1 for more details.
Call back and ask for the sales dept. They patched me through their promo dept on my first call and they said the same thing to me, they know nothing about it.

Once you get the right dept they will confirm it for you.


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19525147
> 
> 
> Either that, or the kits will be hard to come by, and there will be a ton of Panasonic glasses popping up on eBay.



I was able to return 3 pairs of those original crappy panasonic glasses to best buy and was given a store credit for 490.76. i was then able to return the avatar 3d ultimate set and buy it back with my credit. All in all I still have a credit for 55.27. I am telling everyone this because I thought I was stuck with them since I was well over the 30 day return policy. It was very good of them to do this for me (and I didnt even have my receipt) It helped that I had used my BB CC to pay for them.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/19540479
> 
> 
> Better to spend $399 than $2500 + for an overly priced Panasonic 3D TV.
> 
> I personally have a Sony Bravia 3D TV which in my opinion is better than a panasonic.
> 
> Both quality and price.
> 
> 
> So by spending $399 I'll still be ahead of the game by hundreds of dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony Rocks!



OK Alexx, I have to ask, how is the Sony better than the Panasonic which is 3D TV of the year?


----------



## dvdvision

HOLY mother I just sampled a few scenes from Avatar on 3D Blu-ray... (on a panasonic 3D screen) Will never, ever watch the 2D version anymore. It looks like a (very realistic) cartoon when compared to the photoreality of the 3D Blu version. It works but 3D have the edge. Anyone want to buy my old LG HD plasma screen ? I'm getting a Panasonic 3DTV (when my bank account will permit it).


----------



## nick124

to alexx's comment about the sony being better, it must be it's like a party going on with all the flicker on 3d compared to the clean looking panasonic picture and his posture has to be good for sitting straight up and keeping your head straight on to the tv so the color dosen't fade to black and the whole price thing wow he must pay sticker+ for a new car too got my 50vt25,bdt100,and avatar starter kit for under 2k after tax.


----------



## 00CivicEx

I dont have a Panasonic, I have a samsung...but saying the Sony is better then the Panasonic VT....Well Sir....you have not seen the VT25 as it is Amazing but I still love my Sammy


----------



## Alexx1

Alright guys, all your 3D TVs look beautiful I'm sure.










Now back to Avatar.

For anyone who has it, I have a few of questions:


1. Is it in full HD screen or widescreen with black bars?

2. Is there only one theatrical version or does it also come with an extended version?

3. Are there any extras (features) or is it just a bare bones movie release?


I'm on the verge of buying it and I want to know what I'm buying before paying the crazy high price for it.


----------



## akadennis

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Alexx1* 
Alright guys, all your 3D TVs look beautiful I'm sure.










Now back to Avatar.

For anyone who has it, I have a few of questions:


1. Is it in full HD screen or widescreen with black bars?

2. Is there only one theatrical version or does it also come with an extended version?

3. Are there any extras (features) or is it just a bare bones movie release?


I'm on the verge of buying it and I want to know what I'm buying before paying the crazy high price for it.
Its Full HD screen, only theatrical version and no extras. It includes both 2D and 3D version


----------



## Alexx1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *akadennis* 
Its Full HD screen, only theatrical version and no extras. It includes both 2D and 3D version
Thanks, akadennis.

That sounds good to me. The reason I asked is because on the Ultimate Bluray release, they released both the Trailer and Pandora Feature in 3D (easter egg). And while the 3D Trailer looked good with black bars, the 3D Pandora Feature looked ten times better in full HD screen.


Now I'd say it's worth the high price.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Here is the Link to the promo:*

http://www.panasonic.com/promos/avatar/index.asp 


*Here is the link to the PDF for Panasonic Loyalty Program Form*

http://www.panasonic.com/promos/avat...oadLoyaltyForm 


TO QUALIFY FOR A BONUS AVATAR BLU-RAY 3D DISC:

• You must have purchased a Panasonic VIERA 3D TV (TC-P65VT25, TC-P58VT25, TC-P54VT25, TC-P50VT25, TC-P50VT20, TC-P50GT25, TC-P42GT25, TC-46PGT24) between the dates of March 10, 2010, and November 30, 2010.

• You must return this completed form along with a copy of your sales receipt of the eligible model with the purchase price circled, as well as the UPC code cut from the product carton. If you no longer have the carton, in addition to the sales receipt you must include a photocopy of the front cover of your eligible TV model’s owner’s manual with the serial number of the TV legibly written and visible on the cover of the owner’s manual.

• Submittals must be postmarked no later than January 31, 2011.


----------



## Nimo

Got all my info ready for tomorrows mail pick up can't wait to get my free copy.


----------



## akadennis

I wonder if you already received their previous promotion (Coroline and Ice Age 2) via the mail in coupon if you can now send for Avatar. I hope so. But it does say (may not be combined with any other fullfillment or offer). Not that I am combining it but I have already submitted it back in July when I bought my TV. Anyone know the answer. I do already have it, paid 400 bucks with the 2 glasses. I would not mind getting it for nothing and possibly selling it.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I assume we can photocopy are receipt and send it in. Or do they want an original?


----------



## thptrek

Just sent my form in. You include a copy of the panasonic avatar form (from the panasonic website), a copy of your receipt and either the serial number off your box carton or a copy of the front page of your manual with your serial number written on the copy of the front page.


It did say offer may take 8-12 weeks. I sure hope it is not that long!!


----------



## trinireb

Apparently this offer is not made to Canadians this is not proper. I mean come on James Cameron is a Canadian. This movie was the only reason for my purchase. this is not fair.


----------



## advocate2

Here's the link for purchase of the glass/movie kit on Amazon


http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-TY-E...d=PMOF39IPMI3O 



They also have a special. If you buy a Pani 3D tv, you get the 3D blu ray player and glasses kit for free.


----------



## cp316

My 65vt25 is arriving today...I will be taking my receipt over to HHGregg to get the pack for free since I bought it two days ago...sweet!!! Now pick up the other pack on ebay with coraline and Ice Age for cheap...5 pairs for the family


----------



## Sabich

Gave my forms to my wife to mail on her way to work.

Just realized I gave her a copy of the UPC instead of a copy of the manual cover. Think they'll accept that?


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sabich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gave my forms to my wife to mail on her way to work.
> 
> Just realized I gave her a copy of the UPC instead of a copy of the manual cover. Think they'll accept that?



You could go to the consumer rebates center web site, listed at the bottom of the form. They will have a number you can call re any questions. I found them to be quite helpful when I called them earlier this year about the other 3D BD promotion. I made a mistake back then and they told me not to worry.


sent mine in early this morning!!


----------



## ejyount

I just called the Panasonic Rebate Service Center and asked them about the deal on getting the free BDT100 player and the avatar 3D kit (w/ new glasses) and they weren't aware of it. I gave her the Panasonic website that shows the deal and she looked at it and said it must just be through the dealers and that they didn't have any info on the deal.


I had called because there aren't any details given and I've yet to find an online reatailer that is advertising this bundle. I'm a little worried that I won't be able to get the bundle through the guys I'm buying my TV from. They get great reviews and the price is great, but they aren't a big box retailer.


Anyone have any info on how this bundle deal will be going down?


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejyount* /forum/post/19574796
> 
> 
> I just called the Panasonic Rebate Service Center and asked them about the deal on getting the free BDT100 player and the avatar 3D kit (w/ new glasses) and they weren't aware of it. I gave her the Panasonic website that shows the deal and she looked at it and said it must just be through the dealers and that they didn't have any info on the deal.
> 
> 
> I had called because there aren't any details given and I've yet to find an online reatailer that is advertising this bundle. I'm a little worried that I won't be able to get the bundle through the guys I'm buying my TV from. They get great reviews and the price is great, but they aren't a big box retailer.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any info on how this bundle deal will be going down?



All previous bundle deals were passed on to retailers by the various Panasonic distributors. Retailers have never been obligated to offer the bundle, and only the retailer can say whether it's available in their store. This is why you usually see the caveat "at select retailers" in the ads. So unless Panasonic is offering it online on their own store, you have to ask your retailer.


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejyount* /forum/post/19574796
> 
> 
> I just called the Panasonic Rebate Service Center and asked them about the deal on getting the free BDT100 player and the avatar 3D kit (w/ new glasses) and they weren't aware of it. I gave her the Panasonic website that shows the deal and she looked at it and said it must just be through the dealers and that they didn't have any info on the deal.
> 
> 
> I had called because there aren't any details given and I've yet to find an online reatailer that is advertising this bundle. I'm a little worried that I won't be able to get the bundle through the guys I'm buying my TV from. They get great reviews and the price is great, but they aren't a big box retailer.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any info on how this bundle deal will be going down?



It is available from amazon for sure.


Here is a link

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.htm..._i=avatar%203d


----------



## ejyount

The Amazon deal is only for the 42" & 50" GT25 TVs.


No VT25 bundles.


----------



## WickedGarden79

ejyount


I just got my TV delivered last night from Paul's TV (im located in Mass)

The package deal was: 50" VT25, 3D blue ray player, and the Avitar package.


Hope this helps


----------



## cp316

AHHHH...spoke to my HHgregg Salesman and instead of the vt65 they are only doing the promotion for the 58...why do they do that...You spend the most on the best and if I spent less on a smaller I get it...Hopefully soon they will change that.


----------



## ejyount

yeah, I called the guys I bought it off of & they won't honor the free bd player/avatar 3d kit bundle. They said if they sold it for the big box price that they would do it, but their price is too low. They gave me a reasonable price on the player, but I was able to pick one up for ~55 cheaper than their price. Oh well - biggest reason I was hoping to get it was for the 2 pairs of glasses for free.


----------



## cp316

Yeah same thing..I got the TV for 2499 so not sure how I can complain but I will still keep trying...I have a family of six so at least two free would be something.


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akadennis* /forum/post/19573239
> 
> 
> I wonder if you already received their previous promotion (Coroline and Ice Age 2) via the mail in coupon if you can now send for Avatar. I hope so. But it does say (may not be combined with any other fullfillment or offer). Not that I am combining it but I have already submitted it back in July when I bought my TV. Anyone know the answer. I do already have it, paid 400 bucks with the 2 glasses. I would not mind getting it for nothing and possibly selling it.



anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## B-Nice

I called the number today on the form. They told me that it does not matter if you sent in for Ice Age / Coraline, purchase included a BD player or the essentials kit. Yes, I wanted to know about some of the fine print on the offer, but it looks like every one is cool. I also asked if it will really take 8 - 14 weeks, and they laughed and said only about 6 weeks or so.


----------



## ju1ce

Just an FYI for the unloved samsung owners.. This will play on the bd-c6900 with the latest firmware released in the last week.


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B-Nice* /forum/post/19579135
> 
> 
> I called the number today on the form. They told me that it does not matter if you sent in for Ice Age / Coraline, purchase included a BD player or the essentials kit. Yes, I wanted to know about some of the fine print on the offer, but it looks like every one is cool. I also asked if it will really take 8 - 14 weeks, and they laughed and said only about 6 weeks or so.



thank you for checking B-Nice


----------



## Alexx1

Or just take the short cut that I did.

Bought a Sony Bravia 3D TV for $1700 and Avatar 3D Bluray for $200 on ebay!


And at a total of $1900 I'm still ahead of the game by a few hundered compared to a Panasonic price tag.

And as for Avatar, it looks fantastic on my Sony Bravia 3D TV!


----------



## rajibo

FYI - If your employer has the EPP with Panasonic you can get the Avatar bundle for $280, although it is currently backordered.


----------



## steelers1

if any one is interested in these there the ones that comes out of the avatar kit. new not used.


----------



## Alexx1

For Sony Bravia 3D TV owners:

Just finished seeing Avatar in 3D. Excellent bluray! Crystal clear and zero crosstalk on Sony dispite that opposite review with Panasonic's VT25 3D TV.


Two thumbs up!


----------



## cathoderaytube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timextp* /forum/post/19529297
> 
> 
> Can someone who owns the kit tell me what size the glasses are in the new kit with the Avatar 3D disc?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Both the glasses that came with my kit are medium size, model number TY-EW3D2M (silver trim)

The sticker on the bottom of the box says TY-EW3D2MMK2.

I doubt they would make different bundles for different sizes, I guess medium is a compromise for families, etc.

I would have preferred large size, and I can feel it pressing a little at first but don't notice it after a while. They are much lighter on the nose though than the original type. The lenses are smaller and block the light at the sides much better. They look far sturdier, my original flimsy pair broke near the bridge and I managed to epoxy it back but I'm going to use them as little as possible. I think I'm going to store the glasses in a box unfolded to reduce wear.


see Panasonic's web site to compare the 3 glasses sizes they make.
http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...00000000005702


----------



## JediMastr

It says size large for 3D eye wear


----------



## Sammie2980

yeah it says large when you are just look at the site with all the items displayed, but when you actually select it and view just that one item it says medium.


----------



## JediMastr

Strange, it still says large when I select it


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cathoderaytube* /forum/post/19595137
> 
> 
> Both the glasses that came with my kit are medium size, model number TY-EW3D2M (silver trim)
> 
> The sticker on the bottom of the box says TY-EW3D2MMK2.



Just got the Ultimate pack at BB and they are definitely medium glasses. The Panasonic site says "large" but this is incorrect.


Panny part number on the pack is TY-EW3D2MMK2.


----------



## DenisG

Panasonic's site, under over view.



> Quote:
> 3D Ultimate Pack includes
> 
> 
> One Copy of AVATAR Blu-ray 3D Disc A PANASONIC EXCLUSIVE
> 
> Experience Avatar in 3D at home!
> 
> *Two Pairs of Active Shutter 3D Eyewear (Medium Size)*
> 
> Each pair features: Rechargeable battery using USB terminal
> 
> Easy to operate sliding ON/OFF switch
> 
> Comfortable design, made for use with ordinary eyeglasses
> 
> 
> Two Eyewear Cases


----------



## Matthew1251




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Panasonic's site, under over view.



Have u try them can any one with new glasses say are Thay much better


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matthew1251* /forum/post/19602300
> 
> 
> Have u try them can any one with new glasses say are Thay much better



Yes, they are much better. Lighter and more comfortable, not to mention re-chargeable. The battery is not replaceable.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19601764
> 
> 
> Panasonic's site, under over view.



Not sure where you see that "medium" description, but here's the product page for the Ultimate pack where it says "large":

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...00000000005702


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19602331
> 
> 
> Not sure where you see that "medium" description, but here's the product page for the Ultimate pack where it says "large":
> 
> http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...00000000005702



Look again.


----------



## wired1

Will someone just make my Christmas and sell me Avatar for $100.

















Please?


----------



## JediMastr

Never doubted that the glasses were medium out of the box--that's been confirmed--I just didn't know where the description was until now. I bought it for the movie, but it's backordered










I know a guy at work that has a panny 3D, if he doesn't want to buy the glasses from the pack, I'll probably sell them online for $100/each...does that sound reasonable?


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19602315
> 
> 
> Yes, they are much better. Lighter and more comfortable, not to mention re-chargeable. The battery is not replaceable.



Agree! Way better glasses than original. I bought my wife a pair of medium last month, they fit her way better sand she says how much lighter they are. I'm getting a large pair for myself too. I'll keep the old ones for guests.


----------



## javdog

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wired1*
Will someone just make my Christmas and sell me Avatar for $100.

















Please?








My copy is gone. Thanks doug!


----------



## bontrager

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* 
Yes, they are much better. Lighter and more comfortable, not to mention re-chargeable. The battery is not replaceable.


Can you comment if they new Panny glasses increase the picture brightness and have any reduction of crosstalk where applicable over the pair that was included with the TV?


Thank you.


----------



## bontrager

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* 
Yes, they are much better. Lighter and more comfortable, not to mention re-chargeable. The battery is not replaceable.


Can you comment if they new Panny glasses increase the picture brightness and have any reduction of crosstalk where applicable over the pair that was included with the TV?


Thank you.


----------



## rdgrimes

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bontrager* 
Can you comment if they new Panny glasses increase the picture brightness and have any reduction of crosstalk where applicable over the pair that was included with the TV?


Thank you.
Brightness is the same. I really doubt that the glasses have much to do with crosstalk, so I'd say that is also the same.


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19607643
> 
> 
> Brightness is the same. I really doubt that the glasses have much to do with crosstalk, so I'd say that is also the same.



Can someone explain to me what us "crosstalk" ?


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akadennis* /forum/post/19607756
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me what us "crosstalk" ?



There are extended threads around on this topic, and it's prolly outside the scope of this thread. Short answer is that it's when something that's supposed to be in one eye is seen in the other. Looks like double vision but can be limited to one object on the screen.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akadennis* /forum/post/19607756
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me what us "crosstalk" ?


 http://www.inition.co.uk/inition/pdf...on_filters.pdf


----------



## rdjam

Alright! Got a Panny P50GT25 on Monday, with a free Bluray 3D player, glasses, and AVATAR 3D!!


Don't know how they make money on this. The whole thing cost less that JUST the TV was on Amazon only 2 weeks ago.


Will set this baby up in the rec room on the weekend. All I need now is for my projector to arrive.


----------



## DualEdge

Has anyone been able to track their Avatar 3D Blu-ray on Panasonic Consumer Rebates website?


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DualEdge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to track their Avatar 3D Blu-ray on Panasonic Consumer Rebates website?



No, as a matter of fact, my status shows that my rebate was fulfilled in July with the shipment of Coraline and Ice Age BDs.


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19613902
> 
> 
> No, as a matter of fact, my status shows that my rebate was fulfilled in July with the shipment of Coraline and Ice Age BDs.



My status shows the same thing. I'm starting to wonder if we qualify for this promo.


----------



## DenisG

Oh no, don't get hahayeah all worked up again.


----------



## DualEdge

What are you all using as your search string? The TV model number? I ask because I just get this continous searching screen that never brings back any results. Also, I have Coraline and Ice Age from the original mail-in promotion, but they originally said I didn't qualify for that promotion as I was outside of the promo dates, but I spoke with the Promotions Manager (at Panasonic, not at the rebate site), and she sent the discs to me right away, so I don't know if the previous movies I got will show up in the rebate system as some of you reported.


----------



## ThePrisoner

All I get is the searching screen, I searched TV model. Maybe to early to track? Never did the mail promotion for Coraline or Ice Age, they came with my starter pack.


----------



## runner66

does anyone have the phone number to the rebate center i like to call them thanks.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

Does anyone knopw for sure if this is region free or not?


----------



## Matthew1251




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone knopw for sure if this is region free or not?



I got one from us on way to uk


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matthew1251* /forum/post/19616112
> 
> 
> I got one from us on way to uk



Im pretty sure its only region A. Thats all thats on the back of my box


----------



## Matthew1251




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matthew1251* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I got one from us on way to uk



How not jest pay $495 set


----------



## stevenc64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runner66* /forum/post/19615337
> 
> 
> does anyone have the phone number to the rebate center i like to call them thanks.



For TVs: (866) 852-3590


I call them today and they were very friendly. They said they had received my rebate request and it has already been processed and expect Avatar to ship in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runner66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone have the phone number to the rebate center i like to call them thanks.



866-852-3590. I called them the last time and found them to be friendly and helpful. Call them and then report back to the rest of us.


----------



## dvdmike007

For UK people Avatar is on Sky 3D Xmas eve marking the world premier


----------



## wired1

I will ask an old question in a new way... Will someone sell me their official Panasonic copy of Avatar for $100? Please. Its all I want for Xmas







. And there you go.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/19626376
> 
> 
> I will ask an old question in a new way... Will someone sell me their official Panasonic copy of Avatar for $100? Please. Its all I want for Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And there you go.



LOL - If I send you a $20 bill, will you send me back a $100 bill?


They are selling for about $175 on eBay.


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/19626376
> 
> 
> I will ask an old question in a new way... Will someone sell me their official Panasonic copy of Avatar for $100? Please. Its all I want for Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And there you go.



I'm still waiting for my free copy from Panasonic, when I get it I will def sell because I already own the ultimate set. not sure how much yet.


----------



## stevenc64

Price is down to $159 Buy it Now on ebay and it looks like more and more are showing up every day. It will be under $100 very soon imo.


----------



## rdgrimes

At the rate that auction prices are falling, it may reach ~$100 by Xmas. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## advocate2

The Pani starter kit is already down to $345 on Amazon from the $399 list. If it collapses further the exclusive period might be shortened more than anyone anticipated.


----------



## Paul H

Mailed in two separate claim forms on December 1st. - One for a TC-46PGT24 and the other for a TC-P65VT25.


Been checking the rebates and promotion site @ http://www.panasonicconsumerrebates.com/ since December 1 where I found that the TC-46PGT24 wasn't listed. Today they finally have the site updated to include model TC-46PGT24, which qualifies for the Avatar Blu-ray 3D Disc.


Panasonic was slow to enter my information in the past for the "Coraline 3D & Ice Age 3D" past promotion with my TC-P65VT25 but now at least their is signs of updating other qualifying models for Avatar.










Anyone who gets a rebate status that Panasonic actually has received their Avatar claim form, please post it so others can monitor this too. Thanks.


Paul


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19626696
> 
> 
> The Pani starter kit is already down to $345 on Amazon from the $399 list. If it collapses further the exclusive period might be shortened more than anyone anticipated.



Fry's in Dallas is selling the bundle for $239.00. YMMV


----------



## stevenc64

Was just at my local costco and saw they have the Avatar 3D Kit which includes the Avatar 3D Blu Ray as well as 2 pair of panasonic 3D glasses for $249.


The winners here are people who need panasonic glasses as there will be quite a few more on ebay at lower prices.


----------



## Matthew1251

I got my copy today I got tv in July so nice that I still got a copy of avatar


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matthew1251* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my copy today I got tv in July so nice that I still got a copy of avatar



When did you mail it in?


----------



## Matthew1251

Sorry I from uk and Thay are not giving it to us only one buy between 1 nov and 31 jan but i kick off big time that I spent £3000 on tv and Blu ray on July so Thay give an me a copy so any one in uk kick off Thay will give up send u one


----------



## kjj11

Has Avatar 3D blu-ray region/zone A coding?


I'll planning to buy it on ebay, but I have zone C Panasonic BDP-100 blu-ray player.


I'll see back cover pictures with zone A title. But many 3D titles, such as Christmas Carol have a zone A pictures on a cover, but they have A-B-C coding & plays well.


Has Avatar 3D first 3D blu-ray with region coding?


----------



## Matthew1251




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjj11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has Avatar 3D blu-ray region/zone A coding?
> 
> 
> I'll planning to buy it on ebay, but I have zone C Panasonic BDP-100 blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I'll see back cover pictures with zone A title. But many 3D titles, such as Christmas Carol have a zone A pictures on a cover, but they have A-B-C coding & plays well.
> 
> 
> Has Avatar 3D first 3D blu-ray with region coding?



Uk one as a b and c on back


----------



## kjj11

But UK ebay give for Avatar 3D painful price - more than 2x US version! German ebay have more acceptible price, but the german Avatar 3D have a mark Zone B only on a box...

So, this is a question - is this only a mark on box (such as Christmas carol 3D), or Avatar 3D is the first 3D blu-ray with real zone coding?

Anyone who already have a disk may check it on pc, etc,? Or mayby enyone have a review with real parameters of codind Avatar 3D versions?


----------



## PSB

A friend of mine lent me his Japanese copy of Avatar 3D and it played fine on my Samsung 6900 BD player.


Looks stunning!


----------



## kalelsfca

Hey Everyone, I just wanted to share my personal experience with purchasing my Panasonic TCP65VT25 3D Plasma TV.


I started shopping for this TV online in early November 2010 and found it for $2495.00 at this bogus website called vitoasia.com. DO NOT TRY TO BUY THIS TV FROM THEM. Luckily I used PAPAL and was able to get all my money back. The only good thing I got from them was a base price for the sales manager of Magnolia at Best Buy to work with. He said he couldn't go that low but would let me have it for $3899.99 including the 3D bluray player and the Glasses kit which included Ice Age and Coraline (at this time the TV was going for $4499.00). I said I would think about it and come back. As I continued to research different models and realized that the Panasonic TCP65VT25 was the best 3D Tv available I decided to take another look online. I found a great deal at shipbroadline.com. They had the same package listed for $3199.00. $3699.00 including a 5 year warranty. After tax and shipping it was going to be about $3899.00. So I went back to Magnolia and said I would take the TV today if he could match the proce or get the price under 4000.00 including TAX, DELIVERY, GLASSES and The 5 year warranty. After a quick call to who knows who he came back and said OK, but we only offer a 4 year warranty. So I got the Panasonic TCP 3D Plasma TV, 4 year warranty, glasses Kit, tax and delivery for #4028.00 out the door.I suggest anyone interested in the PANASONIC TCP65VT25 3D TV go to Magnolia and try the same thing. Sales have been slow this years for big box stores especially BEST BUY and MAGNOLIA. I think they may be a little desperate to unload these models. HAPPY HOLIDAYS and I'm sorry for the long winded Post.


----------



## advocate2

I just saw the starter kit at $308 on amazon.


Wow. If you believe in supply and demand, then the public is not willing to pay crazy prices for Avatar.


If Demand for Pani products is not being sparked by the exclusivity, let's hope sanity comes into this and the disk alone is released in the not too distant future.


----------



## thptrek

Has anyone received their Avatar disk that sent in the rebate form? I tried to search using the Panny rebate site but nothing in their system comes up as to the status of my rebate.


----------



## bontrager

I mailed my form in on December 1st and have not received Avatar as of yet nor has the receipt of my form been acknowledged.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19607643
> 
> 
> Brightness is the same. I really doubt that the glasses have much to do with crosstalk, so I'd say that is also the same.



Actually in my experience the glasses do make a difference. Here is my non technical proof.


I was willing to purchase the Panasonic Starter kit with Avatar but not if the asg's were not any better than the original. I do realize that the new design cuts down on the reflection from items behind you.


I downloaded Motor Storm Rift from the Sony website . In the 3D mode with the standard Panasonic glasses there is a noticeable amount of crosstalk on your car or bile selection right before you accelerate. However, when I switch to the XpanD 103 glasses the crosstalk on this same scene is noticeably reduced.



Any comments; thank you.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/19639570
> 
> 
> Actually in my experience the glasses do make a difference. Here is my non technical proof.
> 
> 
> I was willing to purchase the Panasonic Starter kit with Avatar but not if the asg's were not any better than the original. I do realize that the new design cuts down on the reflection from items behind you.
> 
> 
> I downloaded Motor Storm Rift from the Sony website . In the 3D mode with the standard Panasonic glasses there is a noticeable amount of crosstalk on your car or bile selection right before you accelerate. However, when I switch to the XpanD 103 glasses the crosstalk on this same scene is noticeably reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments; thank you.



I think there's a lot of confusion about terms. "Crosstalk", in theory, is different from synch issues with glasses. There's really nothing that glasses can do to alter the image coming from the TV, they're either synched or they are not. It's very possible that in a given setup, one type of glasses might behave better than another due to differences in IR reception and transmission in that setup. But actual crosstalk in the images is a different thing.


----------



## wired1

Amazon has the kit for a super low price right now. Under $280! That's 2 glasses and Avatar, so methinks the disc will be super available and reasonably priced in no time







. Yay!


----------



## akadennis

i just checked the status of my free AVATAR and it says Serial number is missing. Please send the original UPC code or a copy of the front page of your owners manual with the serial number written on it for reprocessing. Please respond within 30 days of this letter. I wonder what happened with the copy of the front page of my owners manual I sent with my submission? Should I be surprised? Hardly, bunch of idiots. I'm gonna call them tomorow and see if I can fax it to them.


----------



## stevenc64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/19643760
> 
> 
> Amazon has the kit for a super low price right now. Under $280! That's 2 glasses and Avatar, so methinks the disc will be super available and reasonably priced in no time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yay!



As I posted earlier Costco had it for $249 B&M. It was part of a bundle but clearly stated it could be purchased seperately at the $249 price.


They also have the Coraline/Ice Age : Dawn of the Dinosaurs kit for $229 which I bought months ago and sold the glasses so the movies ended up being free


----------



## runner66

i just checked and mine said Current Status: Fulfillment. was put in on thursday the 9th does anyone know how long it will take untill i get it.thanks


----------



## stevenc64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runner66* /forum/post/19644438
> 
> 
> when did u send it in i did mine on decmber 2 and when i check i still see nothing it still says order fullment on ice age.



I sent mine on December first and just got this










Current Status: Fulfillment

Check to be mailed within 8-14 weeks of received date.


Retailer: ALL OTHERS

Product Model: TC-46PGT24

Date Entered: Thursday, December 09, 2010

Check Number: 0

Current Dollar Amount: $0.00


----------



## DualEdge

I still can't get anything other than the searching screen on the Rebates site and I also sent everything in on December 1st. Think I'm probably going to have to call them.


----------



## TitusTroy

*Avatar 3D Blu-ray Exclusive with Panasonic until February 2012*

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5617


----------



## BriMercer

What a pain the in the rear! You'd think if you'd already sent in your proof of purchase for Ice Age/Caroline, that they would cut you a little slack (despite all my years of experience re: how rebates work).


----------



## rdjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/19639570
> 
> 
> Actually in my experience the glasses do make a difference. Here is my non technical proof.
> 
> 
> I was willing to purchase the Panasonic Starter kit with Avatar but not if the asg's were not any better than the original. I do realize that the new design cuts down on the reflection from items behind you.
> 
> 
> I downloaded Motor Storm Rift from the Sony website . In the 3D mode with the standard Panasonic glasses there is a noticeable amount of crosstalk on your car or bile selection right before you accelerate. However, when I switch to the XpanD 103 glasses the crosstalk on this same scene is noticeably reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments; thank you.



I have noticed some crosstalk on my new Panny, using the older glasses (not the ones in the starter kit).


It's possible that its not a sync issue, but simply that the glasses do not provide 100% extinction of the opposing image in bright, high contrast scenes, such as menus. This is more evident when I have a dark scene, with something sharp and bright in it, so I think its an extinction issue, not sync.


----------



## BriMercer

Has any Panasonic Viera owner who successfully received Ice Age 3/Caroline Blu-ray, checked the Panasonic rebate status website to find that their Ice Age 3/Caroline "rebate" status was updated to reflect fulfillment of the Avatar 3D Blu-ray?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BriMercer* /forum/post/19658186
> 
> 
> Has any Panasonic Viera owner who successfully received Ice Age 3/Caroline Blu-ray, checked the Panasonic rebate status website to find that their Ice Age 3/Caroline "rebate" status was updated to reflect fulfillment of the Avatar 3D Blu-ray?



Not yet.


S~


----------



## stevenc64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenc64* /forum/post/19644450
> 
> 
> I sent mine on December first and just got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Status: Fulfillment
> 
> Check to be mailed within 8-14 weeks of received date.
> 
> 
> Retailer: ALL OTHERS
> 
> Product Model: TC-46PGT24
> 
> Date Entered: Thursday, December 09, 2010
> 
> Check Number: 0
> 
> Current Dollar Amount: $0.00



Just called the rebate center and they said it *shipped today* via UPS Ground


----------



## runner66

i also called and mine did also ship. i got a tracking number and will check on it later tonight so see what date it gives me


----------



## veroviper

I mailed all of my stuff right out on December 1st. Nothing comes up for status on the website. I called the consumer rebate department and they couldn't find anything under my name/zip code. The rep said to give it some more time. Should I be worried?


----------



## DualEdge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *veroviper* 
I mailed all of my stuff right out on December 1st. Nothing comes up for status on the website. I called the consumer rebate department and they couldn't find anything under my name/zip code. The rep said to give it some more time. Should I be worried?
I'm in the same boat as you, my friend.


----------



## car5nc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DualEdge* 
I'm in the same boat as you, my friend.
Same here...


----------



## ThePrisoner

Nothing for me either on the rebate status page. I mailed my info on Dec. 2nd. It's only been 2 weeks though. I'm not going to place a call just yet.


----------



## BriMercer

I sent my paperwork in on December 2nd as well. (I thought I was all ready on Dec. 1, but I didn't have the user manual with me, which put me a day behind.







)


Has anyone who's been given a shipping confirmation seen their on-line web status change from showing the Ice Age 3/Caroline "rebate" to the Avatar status? I'm just wondering if they have the ability to log in more than one status or if I'll always see the Ice Age 3/Caroline status.


----------



## Nutdotnet

Hey all. Wondering if anyone may have some helpful insight.


I purchased the 46" Panasonic 3dtv from Costco lastnight. They had a bundle that was the TV, Blu-Ray Player and the Caroline/Ice Age Starter. Also on the Panasonic Demo Display it says "Bonus Avatar Ultimate Bundle".


Asked the sales person, that if I am reading this correctly that I buy the first bundle and I also get the Bonus Avatar Ultimate Pack? At first he said yes, but when I went to check out they said I do not get it free. It was late and didn't feel like arguing. And I THOUGHT that I would be able to just send in my proof of purchase and get the disc from Panasonic.


Well of course I was unaware that was only good up till 11-30. But after more research when I got home it looks like Panasonic direct and every retailer they have does give you the 3d Avatar Bundle (which comes with glasses) if you purchase a Panasonic 3DTV in the month of December.


Just wanted to get some insight from others before I go down to Costco and put my foot down. Because as it stands right now, it looks like just about everyone BUT me get it for free.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nutdotnet* /forum/post/19678882
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get some insight from others before I go down to Costco and put my foot down. Because as it stands right now, it looks like just about everyone BUT me get it for free.



There's no real obligation on the part of any retailer to provide the bundle. Some will just give you $400 off if you buy all 3 items, deals will vary. Giving you the "old" starter pack instead of the new one is pretty crappy considering the new glasses are FAR more useful and desirable than Avatar is. I would have refused that deal based on the old glasses alone. If Costco won't budge, contact Panasonic and ask for the Avatar disc for free.


----------



## Nutdotnet

Yeah I actually called Panasonic directly, and they said all their retailers are obligated to give out the bundle (if they are an authorized retailer). So I am going to head back to Costco and see what they say.


----------



## thptrek

Mailed in for my Avatar copy on Dec 1st and the rebate status site just listed me today as "product being fulfilled" Glad I am in the system now and just have to wait for my disk.


----------



## akadennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/19626376
> 
> 
> I will ask an old question in a new way... Will someone sell me their official Panasonic copy of Avatar for $100? Please. Its all I want for Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And there you go.



just received my copy of AVATAR, send me a message if you want it (brand new unopened)


----------



## DualEdge

I am finally in the system as well as of today. Sent my rebate on 12/1/10. I was apparently entered into the system on 12/17. No info is showing as far as ship date.


----------



## BriMercer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DualEdge* /forum/post/19685249
> 
> 
> I am finally in the system as well as of today. Sent my rebate on 12/1/10. I was apparently entered into the system on 12/17. No info is showing as far as ship date.



Had the system previously displayed the Ice Age 3/Caroline offer or is this the first time you are in the system?


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BriMercer* /forum/post/19685455
> 
> 
> Had the system previously displayed the Ice Age 3/Caroline offer or is this the first time you are in the system?



I checked today, and my status is now showing Avatar as fufilled. Previously it said IA3/Coraline. I sent in my rebate with the SN handwritten on a copy of the manual on 12/2.


----------



## DualEdge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BriMercer* /forum/post/19685455
> 
> 
> Had the system previously displayed the Ice Age 3/Caroline offer or is this the first time you are in the system?



First time in the system. I do have Ice Age/Coraline from the previous promotion, but it was because I complained to Panasonic (got a call from the head Blu-ray 3D promotions manager!) when the rebates area refused my claim form. I never showed up in the system even when rejected, they just sent me a letter, so I'm probably a bad example for what you are trying to determine.


----------



## z28lt1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nutdotnet* /forum/post/19678882
> 
> 
> Hey all. Wondering if anyone may have some helpful insight.
> 
> 
> I purchased the 46" Panasonic 3dtv from Costco lastnight. They had a bundle that was the TV, Blu-Ray Player and the Caroline/Ice Age Starter. Also on the Panasonic Demo Display it says "Bonus Avatar Ultimate Bundle".
> 
> 
> Asked the sales person, that if I am reading this correctly that I buy the first bundle and I also get the Bonus Avatar Ultimate Pack? At first he said yes, but when I went to check out they said I do not get it free. It was late and didn't feel like arguing. And I THOUGHT that I would be able to just send in my proof of purchase and get the disc from Panasonic.
> 
> 
> Well of course I was unaware that was only good up till 11-30. But after more research when I got home it looks like Panasonic direct and every retailer they have does give you the 3d Avatar Bundle (which comes with glasses) if you purchase a Panasonic 3DTV in the month of December.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get some insight from others before I go down to Costco and put my foot down. Because as it stands right now, it looks like just about everyone BUT me get it for free.



Not sure what has changed, but two weeks ago at my Costco they had both the Caroline/Ice Age and The Avatar bundle for sale. The Avatar Bundle was (from memory here) about $60 more than the Ice Age bundle, but you could pick which one you wanted. You should probably go back and check the signs, and see if that is still true.


----------



## Firehawk295

my copy arrived today from Panny


----------



## ThePrisoner

Does anyone who received Avatar remember the address Panasonic shipped from. Just wanted an idea as to when to expect mine. Did it ship UPS?


----------



## samalmoe

I'd go 50bucks for avatar if someone has one to sell.


----------



## stevenc64

Received my copy yesterday.

It shipped from Memphis, TN. UPS Ground


Time to load up my truck and return my unopened Panasonic 3D TV


----------



## ThePrisoner

Got off the phone with Panasonic and my copy shipped out today via UPS Ground.


----------



## BriMercer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/19691833
> 
> 
> Got off the phone with Panasonic and my copy shipped out today via UPS Ground.



When did you send your paperwork in?


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BriMercer* /forum/post/19692850
> 
> 
> When did you send your paperwork in?



Mailed on 12/2. Fulfillment date was 12/16.


----------



## DualEdge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/19691833
> 
> 
> Got off the phone with Panasonic and my copy shipped out today via UPS Ground.



Same here!


----------



## drtyk9

Curious...based on comments here it appears Panasonic only send the disc after they are called. My Fulfillment date is: Tuesday, December 14, 2010. Do I need to call Panasonic or have they been sending the Avatar disc without a friendly phone call?


Has anyone received their disc without calling them?


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Barry657

I mailed in rebate on 12/1 and received my "Avatar" today, 12/22.


----------



## Barry657

Quote:

Originally Posted by *drtyk9* 
Has anyone received their disc without calling them?
Yes I got mine today & I never called them!


----------



## Matthew1251

Got my copy bk of avatar about week ago I opan mail today and Thay sent it to me again


----------



## wfmiller

got my 3D Avatar today via courier via UPS. Came from Advertising Checking Bureau out of Memphis, TN.


I cannot believe it came so quickly as I put in my request sometime around the first week of December so figured it would be awhile.


----------



## bytor62

I sent mine in on 12/2, saw it updated on the Panasonic site on 12/22 (said it was entered into the system on 12/16), and received it yesterday. Very surprised.


----------



## somedude1

where on the Panasonic site can I check for the status on the order?


----------



## almostinsane

Look a page back.


----------



## Sound & Vision

Holy Cow!! Have you guys seen the price gouging going on at eBay for the 3D Avatar Pany disc.. What a rip off.. These clowns are charging $150.00 to as much as $700.00 for one of these disc.. The Pany freebie is only the basic movie in 3D.. When the actual 3D copy hits it will have the extended cut in 3D with s ton of bonus content.. Unless your desperate hold off from the eBay gougers trying to take your hard earned cash.


----------



## almostinsane

The retail disc wont be available for more than 2 years.


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision* /forum/post/19711773
> 
> 
> Holy Cow!! Have you guys seen the price gouging going on at eBay for the 3D Avatar Pany disc.. What a rip off.. These clowns are charging $150.00 to as much as $700.00 for one of these disc.. The Pany freebie is only the basic movie in 3D.. When the actual 3D copy hits it will have the extended cut in 3D with s ton of bonus content.. Unless your desperate hold off from the eBay gougers trying to take your hard earned cash.



It's not that they're "charging" that much (unless they have a BIN price). Regular auctions are ending at around $150, because that's what people are bidding. I wouldn't call that "gouging."


----------



## akadennis

i sold 2 (one new one used) for 100 bucks each. That was my BIN price. Auction lasted like 3 hours. I was one of those that bought the kit for 400 bucks when it first came out so I made no profit on the used one.


----------



## golferbradbest

I got 2 avatar 3d blurays in the mail. I would be willing to trade or sell it if anyone is interested. Just pm me.


----------



## madturbosnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19715642
> 
> 
> It's not that they're "charging" that much (unless they have a BIN price). Regular auctions are ending at around $150, because that's what people are bidding. I wouldn't call that "gouging."



yeah because even if its in the best buy bundle, they still add it to the price of the their 3d tv, for instance when i bought my 54vt25 this was before the avatar 3d bundle promotion and mine included 2 pairs of glasses and ice age 3d and coraline. I wish now i would have waited for the avatar 3d bundle they are now including, i just now sent off the voucher to panasonic global for the avatar 3d blu ray.


----------



## cchrono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golferbradbest* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got 2 avatar 3d blurays in the mail. I would be willing to trade or sell it if anyone is interested. Just pm me.



Pm sent


----------



## ThePrisoner

My copy arrived today!


----------



## somedude1

I got mine today!!


----------



## tiler81

I would really like to get my hands on a copy. PM me if you are trying to get rid of yours.


Avoiding the 150$ gouging on Ebay would be nice.


----------

